# Firmware: Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS S/C & Sigma Mount Converter MC-11



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 27, 2016)

```
<strong>From Sigma:</strong></p>
<p>We would like to announce the availability of a new firmware update for the SIGMA 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Sports in SIGMA and Canon mount, and the SIGMA 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Contemporary in SIGMA and Canon mount. The firmware can be updated using SIGMA Optimization Pro.</p>
<p>The lens firmware update improves the AF accuracy and reduces the operating sound of the diaphragm blades when it is attached with the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11.</p>
<p>For customers who own the following applicable products and the SIGMA USB DOCK, please update the lens firmware using SIGMA Optimization Pro.</p>
<p><!--more-->

<strong>Applicable products</strong>

SIGMA 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Sports – SIGMA and Canon mount

SIGMA 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Contemporary – SIGMA and Canon mount</p>
<p><strong>Benefits of this firmware update</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>It has improved the AF accuracy when the lens is attached with the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11.</li>
<li>For customers who own SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11, it is necessary to update this to the latest firmware Ver1.02.</li>
<li>It has improved the AF accuracy of this lens when mounted on the SIGMA sd Quattro (SIGMA mount only).</li>
<li>It has reduced the operating sound of the lens diaphragm blades when attached with the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 EF-E and used for shooting movies (Canon mount only).It has improved the AF accuracy when the lens is used for shooting movies as well as Live View on EOS DIGITAL SLR cameras (Canon mount only).*1</li>
<li>It has reduced the operating sound of the lens diaphragm blades when used for shooting movies on EOS DIGITAL SLR cameras (Canon mount only).*1</li>
<li>It is fully functional with the Canon Digital Cinema Camera EOS C300 Mark II.</li>
<li>*1 The degree of improvement differs depending on the camera used.</li>
</ul>
<p>Please ensure the SIGMA Optimization Pro has been updated to Ver1.3.1 or later from the following download page before updating the lens firmware.</p>
<p>SIGMA Optimization Pro Download page

http://www.sigma-global.com/en/download/lenses/sigma-optimization-pro/</p>
<p>For customers who do not own the SIGMA USB DOCK, the lens firmware update will be provided free of charge but you will need to provide the proper documentation as listed in the instructions on the Service & Support section of our website</p>
<p><strong>Firmware Update for SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11</strong></p>
<p>We would like to announce the availability of a new firmware update for the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 EF-E and SA-E.</p>
<p>This firmware update supports the following new products; SIGMA 12-24mm F4 DG HSM | Art, which we started the delivery from October 2016, SIGMA 500mm F4 DG OS HSM | Sports and SIGMA 85mm F1.4 DG HSM | Art, which are scheduled to be delivered from November 2016. In addition, it has improved the operation when some lenses that are not fully compatible are attached. It has also corrected the phenomenon where the distortion correction figure is not indicated properly in the camera when the SIGMA 24-105mm F4 DG OS HSM | Art is attached.</p>
<p>For customers who own the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11, please update the firmware using SIGMA Optimization Pro.</p>
<p>Please ensure the SIGMA Optimization Pro has been updated to ver1.3.1 or later from the following download page before updating the MC-11 firmware.</p>
<p>SIGMA Optimization Pro Download page

http://www.sigma-global.com/en/download/lenses/sigma-optimization-pro/</p>
<p><strong>Applicable products</strong>

SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 EF-E

SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 SA-E</p>
<p><strong>Benefits of this firmware update</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>It is fully functional with the SIGMA 12-24mm F4 DG HSM | Art, the SIGMA 500mm F4 DG OS HSM | Sports and the SIGMA 85mm F1.4 DG HSM | Art lenses.</li>
<li>It has reduced the startup time between turning on the camera and taking an image by not initially driving the focus when the camera is turned on.</li>
<li>When lenses with Optical Stabilizer (OS) function that are not fully compatible with the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 are attached with the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 and mounted on a camera which incorporates a stabilizer unit, it enables the camera’s stabilizer unit to be turned off and the lens’s OS function to be turned on and off.</li>
<li>It has improved the AF accuracy of Canon EF lenses that are not fully compatible with the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 (EF-E only).</li>
<li>It has corrected the phenomenon where the distortion correction figure is not indicated properly in the camera, when the SIGMA 24-105mm F4 DG OS HSM | Art is attached.</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Dnyp (Oct 28, 2016)

The firmware update prior to this resulted in no longer being able to use the 150-600 C with canon extenders on a canon body (it still works on a Sony A7rii with metabones).

Can anyone confirm if this behavior is still the same, or if canon extenders and bodies are working with this lens again?

TIA


----------



## leftofdead (Dec 2, 2016)

I also just discovered that my Canon extender no longer works. My first response from Sigma tech support was boiler plate, suggesting that I buy their extender, so I'm a little irritated with them...


----------

